# why does my skimmer keep doing this?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

this is a daily occurrence. i've cleaned out the entire thing including all of the airways, anyone know what gives? i've adjusted it a million times and it's still doing it. it's driving me bananas. it's a bubble magnus curve 7.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Any Chemicals in the water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nope......


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

Does the water level in your sump change? If the water level gets too high, it can cause the skimmer to overflow like that.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

umm, not really, i mean it fluctuates due to the auto topp off but not by that much. for example after i clean it and the sump is at the highest water line it doesn't bubble over. it works fine until the next day i check on it and i find it like that.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

I would suggest a vinegar bath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Skimmer*

It's still breaking in .....


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Does the top up water feed in close to the skimmer intake? I had that problem years ago and it turned out the top up water was getting sucked into the skimmer. Keith.


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

It's hard to tell from the picture, how deep is it in the water? Maybe it needs to be raised. 

I have a Curve 9 sitting on an egg crate box in about 5-6". It's set and forget. I can't remember the last time it overflowed.


----------



## Tenurepro (Jun 22, 2016)

Because skimmers were made by people that like to torture reefers... sometimes it sure feels that way. Trying raising it up using eggcrate till stops overflowing. (Make sure that you set the knobs on the skimmer to lowest water height). It may take a couple of up and down adjustments before it settles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

my skimmer acts up like that after a water change or a feeding sometimes.


----------



## M007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Set the water height 2 inches below the cup and let it run for a day or two. After that adjust the water height over another 2 days, if necessary until you get the performance you are looking for. It might take a week to get it dialled in. I had the same problem with a new Vertex 150. Running like a champ now.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Feeding the fish can definitely influence the foam level of any skimmer. Has that been ruled out yet?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i don't think it needs breaking in, i've been running this same skimmer on my old tank for over a year. when i transferred it over to the new tank, i took it all apart and gave it a good vinegar bath, worked fine for the first two months. 

i do feed heavy because of glutenous tangs and to keep nutrients in the system but all of the food is consumed by the fish. i do have my ATO going to the same section as the skimmer tho, perhaps i'll move it over to the return pump section.

height is at 7" of water, they say anywhere between 6"-10" of water.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

It's not the food itself which causes this but the oils that come off the foods which cause skimmate to go extra.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

